# Good hook remover?



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone ever use one of these models?

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10213376____SearchResults

http://www.lurenet.com/productdetail.aspx?id=N501

If not have you used another one that you liked? 

Thanks


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Never tried one of those. Never could find any one or two hook removers/pliers that worked for everything I fish for, so I stocked up on about a half dozen different size pliers from small hemos for panfish to a big ole 10" heavy duty set of angle tipped pliers for muskie, pike, and deep hooked fish. I definitely like spring-loaded pliers for the bigger fish.


----------



## mhall9150 (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been using the one from Bass Pro for a couple of weeks. On reasonable sized hooks it works great, both with single hooks and with trebles. For panfish sized hooks, I still use forceps. I haven't had the need to poke one of these hook removers into the mouth of a pike, but several catfish and smallmouths had benefited from the quick release that this provides.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Those work okay - but I just use needle nose pliers.


----------



## mbeakas (Oct 3, 2009)

Just stay with large needle nose...Get the huge kind and drill a small hole in one of the arms near the end... That way you can attach a string with slip-stop for diggin at muskie or pike over the water. Sooner or later you'll loose one and this cheap insurance.


----------



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.bakerhookout.com/hookouts/hookout_mini.html

That is what I ended up getting. If you guys are looking for one this is the one I'd recommend. The Bass Pro one felt really cheap and junky. This one is built solid. It holds the hooks VERY well and I think it should be a great tool for the tackle box.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I just bought a couple of these for Muskie. I havent tried them yet but they look promising.








GearWrench 82005 Straight Needle Nose Double X Pliers
They can be purchased here:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/GearWrench-82005-Straight-Needle-Double/dp/B000NIAK1S/ref=sr_1_22?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1275652159&sr=8-22"]Amazon.com: GearWrench 82005 Straight Needle Nose Double X Pliers: Home Improvement[/ame]


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've got the Bill Dance ones and they work OK. For non-panfish, they work well and I think they're quicker than pliers. But, I also carry 2 pairs of needle-nose, a pair of forceps and another pair of pliers, so I wouldn't say the T-shaped hook remover is the only way to go.


----------



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

Ruger-44 said:


> I've got the Bill Dance ones and they work OK. For non-panfish, they work well and I think they're quicker than pliers. But, I also carry 2 pairs of needle-nose, a pair of forceps and another pair of pliers, so I wouldn't say the T-shaped hook remover is the only way to go.


I don't think anyone said that.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

No need ever since I switched to circle hooks with live bait!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

LIVE BAIT????

Ugh!


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

of the converted cut-down plastic mixing spoons used by some of the old-timers on Lake Michigan piers.....


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

sfw1960 said:


> LIVE BAIT????
> 
> Ugh!






lol...just trying to do my part in eradicating the gobie population:lol:


----------

